
The Reusability Fallacy - ggeorgovassilis
https://www.ufried.com/blog/reusability_fallacy_1/
======
PaulHoule
I reuse software every day when I use maven, pip, npm, etc.

This article reads like it was from the dark ages of the 1970s.

